# Grass Carp Grand Slam



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/general/columns/sutton_keith/1826123.html


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Keith Sutton is a puttz.i would like to hit him 
in the face with a bat.  now that would
be alot more fun than catching a grass carp 
on rod and reel.fricken carp hater!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice story.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Never liked him as a Catman either.
he is also incorrect about his knowlege of grass carp..."Yes, the grass carp is a member of the minnow family  the largest, in fact"...ah no Keith there not, ever heard of the Mahseer(largest member of the minnow family and grow way over 200 lbs.)...probably not because hes a moron from Arkansas!!

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea ole Keith favors all means of harvesting cats, jugs, trotlines, yo-yo's etc..I had a long talk with him once, he does not think anything could ever harm the cat population.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

he definally has his facts mixed up,giant siamese
carps grow 4 times the max weight of the grass carp.

hes is a PUTZ and probably the biggest in the 
whole media fishing scene.what an idiot.he not
only supports the mindless killing of carp speices.
he also is in favor of these gutt-less back woods
forms of havesting catfish?if you ask me,you are not
a catman if you do not catch them on rod and reel.what
the hell is that noodling crap all about?  he probably snags bass of the beds as well


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now you've done it,jack  
you've went and got that boy's blood pressure up again


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I read it now wish I skipped some parts


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey at least he ate them,


----------

